

Beautiful UI design for Wacom - GBKS
http://www.kontain.com/repponen/entries/71982/wacom-reminisce

======
tibbon
I wish they had a higher resolution image available. This is really killer
design. All UIs should be so easily understood.

~~~
jcl
The images in the post are full resolution, resized in CSS. In Firefox, I can
right-click on the image and select "View Image", then left-click to see the
full resolution image at its original scale.

------
nnash
Nice dark UI, I love the tooltips in the bottom left by the crab minigame.

------
windsurfer
Someone should put together a GTK theme like this.

